# Quick Brisket Chili w/ Q View



## jarjarchef (Sep 3, 2012)

So I made a brisket the other day that was supposed to be for several people, but it was not done in time. So the wife and I can only eat so much sliced brisket.

Today I decided to make something our of it. So I made a chili.

I diced a medium onion and 1/2 a green bell pepper and sauteed them with some garlic and olive oil. Added about1 1/2 pound of diced brisket (3/8" dice), 1 can tomato sauce, 1 can fire roasted diced tomatoes, 3/4 can water and some chili powder. After it was good and hot I added the beans and seasoned with salt and pepper. I let it simmer for about 30 min to build flavor, but could have been pulled earlier. Nice thing was the brisket was already tender so it cut the cook time way down.

It was a very filling meal and the best thing is I did not have to go to the store.













Chili Stuff.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Sep 3, 2012






Ready to eat.













Brisket Chili.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Sep 3, 2012


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmmmm, looks good. My only question is, why add the beans???...

Mike


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 3, 2012)

I like beans in mine......

Not a Texas boy here... I am from Florida and we tend to do this a little odd....


----------



## thoseguys26 (Sep 3, 2012)

It is chili season again soon, isn't it. Yes

I love beans in my chili.

There are two things I've seen in chili (which I couldn't believe) that I can't stand (I'll try everything once) is corn & noodles!! ?


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 3, 2012)

Corn and noodles... you mean soup?  I know chili  can be with/ or without beans.  I  just prefere  without...

Mike


----------



## zahlgren (Sep 7, 2012)

Guilty of loving beans in mine as well....


----------

